# what wouldn't you shoot?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

kind of a negative spin to go along with the other thread. one duck I'll always pass on is a goldeneye, I just wouldn't waste the steel on it. I'll shoot spoonies when its dead slow but its got to be the end of the year and absolutely nothing moving for me to want to fire a frustration shot at a goldeneye.. my buddy mallardpin described it best, "if I can go a whole season without having to take a shot at a goldeneye than its been a good one."


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate cleaning them golden eyes.I will also pass on them.But if a barrows comes in I will shoot it. that about the only duck I can pass on.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I think you are spot on but the spoonies have got to my evil. Thus far this year I haven't fired a shot at either but last year I couldn't seem to get into anything but goldens and spoons.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nothin better than tearing the skin off of a goldeneye and it butterflies the breast perfectly haha


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I try to limit myself to 2-3 goldeneyes a year, I've found ways to make them edible but they are best left alone in my opinion. Hard to resist sometimes though, when I hear those whistling wings the devil on my shoulder says "come on, the dog needs some more retrieves". I won't intentionally shoot mergansers either.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll shoot just about anything. I'll pass shooting anything, let Draxler kill it, then claim it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> I'll shoot just about anything. I'll pass shooting anything, let Draxler kill it, then claim it.


 -_O-

Ain't that the truth.

I am an equal opportunity shooter. No birds get a free pass. Cans, Redheads, Bluebills and Wood duck hens get a pass when there are plenty of birds flying, but that is only because I would rather have drakes.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

A duck is a duck in my eyes. They all fly the same, they all work the decoys the same and they all fall the same


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> A duck is a duck in my eyes. They all fly the same, they all work the decoys the same and they all fall the same


Except for coots. Those it depends how fast your driving your boat :shock:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Dustin Richardson said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":10o83j5w]A duck is a duck in my eyes. They all fly the same, they all work the decoys the same and they all fall the same


Except for coots. Those it depends how fast your driving your boat :shock:[/quote:10o83j5w]
good thing i got a fast one huh! o-|| :O•-:


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Man what a loaded question. If you kill a bird you should consume it, if your just shooting birds to kill something, Well in my eyes you our doing it wrong. Where is the value in having a freezer full of dead birds? Really how many birds can one person eat in a season? With as much hunting pressure on birds any more it would be good to see a little restraint from the community. Maybe saving that shell on an out of range bird or passing on some goldeneyes because you have no intention of eating it. Or maybe passing on some hens because you have allready shot enough birds this year. Or maybe not shooting at mallards because your hunting geese there our a number of different scenario's where you can show restraint. But with that said it is just a suggestion and i hope you our taking advantage of all the public ground Utah has to offer and doing it legally and continuing the fine tradition that is waterfowling in Utah.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Phragmites said:


> Man what a loaded question. If you kill a bird you should consume it, if your just shooting birds to kill something, Well in my eyes you our doing it wrong. Where is the value in having a freezer full of dead birds? Really how many birds can one person eat in a season? With as much hunting pressure on birds any more it would be good to see a little restraint from the community. Maybe saving that shell on an out of range bird or passing on some goldeneyes because you have no intention of eating it. Or maybe passing on some hens because you have allready shot enough birds this year. Or maybe not shooting at mallards because your hunting geese there our a number of different scenario's where you can show restraint. But with that said it is just a suggestion and i hope you our taking advantage of all the public ground Utah has to offer and doing it legally and continuing the fine tradition that is waterfowling in Utah.


now im not trying to start something here, and im not saying this is what i do with the birds i harvest. but where in the regs does it say that the birds need to be consumed by *HUMANS*? doesnt it just state that they cannot go to waste? i believe i heard someone who frequents this forum say awhile back that they just feed them to their dogs... ethically, it may be wrong to most. but, legally is this ok? i turn my ducks and coots into jerky or donate them to some needy families in my community. just wondering if it is technically legal to feed them to your animals.

thoughts?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

there's a reason why we all know goldeneyes are a pain in the butt to clean..... think about it phragmites.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

What wouldn't I shoot? My butt, Oh yea, too late.
Seriously, goldeneyes make great jerky, you just need to fillet them. Cut the breasts out with the skin on and then shave the skin off. One thing I won't shoot is a merganser, I don't mind the smell, if I'm making catfish bait outa rotten carp, but not from something I am going to eat.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

All ducks are equal when made into jerky. So there is no ducks I will pass on.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> They all fly the same, they all work the decoys the same


 Oh really?

"Donating Coots to a needy family in the community". LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I shoot at everything except mergansers and coots. I'm going to give goldeneyes another chance before giving up on them. I've only eaten one.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Teal, unless it is super slow and that is the only thing flying. The are just so small and they make better decoys when they are alive and swimming in the decoys. MOTION!!!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="Dustin Richardson":399urvka][quote="shaun larsen":399urvka]A duck is a duck in my eyes. They all fly the same, they all work the decoys the same and they all fall the same


Except for coots. Those it depends how fast your driving your boat :shock:[/quote:399urvka]
good thing i got a fast one huh! o-|| :O•-:[/quote:399urvka]

My kayak is faster :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll shoot ANYTHING! It don't matter at all to me. They all puff, and they're all pink on the inside.  

In fact, I'll bet my left ventricle that I'm the only guy on here that's shot a legal limit of Wilson's Snipes. 8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

blackdog said:


> "Donating Coots to a needy family in the community". LMAO!!!!!


What's so funny blackdog? I'd be happy to have some coot meat if I couldn't afford any other kind.



TEX-O-BOB said:


> In fact, I'll bet my left ventricle that I'm the only guy on here that's shot a legal limit of Wilson's Snipes. 8)


You should know better than to say such things. I'll bet Wyogoob has done it. After all, he's done just about everything.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Clarq said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > "Donating Coots to a needy family in the community". LMAO!!!!!
> ...


hes just an internet troll. he thinks that giving other people s*** about things will make him feel better about who he is a person.... what a miserable life he must have. i can only imagine :roll:

BD, i mean really, how old are we? 12? get over yourself. you dont like me. i dont like you. we have established that. grow up. move on. its getting old attacking me on just about everything i post. we all have our own opinions. but that doesnt mean we need to share every single one that pops into your head. not that its any of your ******* business, but i do give my coot meat away. and let me tell you, they are more then grateful. when you are hungry and you have a family that needs to eat, you'll take anything. hopefully, you wont ever know what its like to HAVE to eat a coot or not eat much at all. these people do....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I pass on those mergansers and the "fish ducks", whatever the hell they are. Word is escaping me right now. Oh... cormorants. Everything else, I'll usually take a pop at if its close enough. That said, I've duck hunted maybe three times this year... now its time for jump shooting and if its legal, its getting shot. Usually don't get into anything too "bad" though when I'm out jumpshooting. 8) 

I wouldn't give a family a coot.... but hey, its all good. Like you said, they probably aren't real picky. I don't agree with feeding your dogs your birds either so for the guys doing that....thats nonsense. I knew a family from Springville that would take their birds and feed them to the neighbors pigs. You want to pull a trigger on something, go get yourself a bunch of clay pigeons or something. Seriously... some people. :roll: 

One thing guys have had issue with on here before that I don't really have a problem with is jerky... its still doing something with the meat to make edibles for HUMANS so its a fair version of "processed".


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Tex- Where can I pick up that Left Ventricle? As I have shot 1 (and only one, years ago) limit of Wilson Snipe I would like my compensation.  I'll take a free Wilson's Snipe mount if you really still need that Left Ventricle. 

I don't shoot mergansers. Don't like shooting ruddy or buffle-heads either. Coots get a pass also as I don't like to kill just to have killed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Coots. I wouldnt even want my dog to waste the energy to pick it up let alone waste a shell


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry Killer, I just find the BS you spew on here comical, no hard feelings little buddy. :lol: 

Oh hey, do you have the names and addresses of the super hungry needy people you donate your Coot meat to, because the next time I run over a Jackrabbit on the Hwy I'll stop and throw it in the back of my truck and take it to them. If they're grateful for some Coot meat, they'll be really stoked for some road kill Jackrabbit. I usually get my dog on Pigeons a couple times every summer, I can give those to them too. Also my families farm in Idaho is over run with cats, I can bring them some cat meat and any other crap I wouldn't eat myself, I'm sure they would be very grateful.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Shovelers, GE's and Mergansers. Shovelers if it is a slow day. I'll hold out on teal if the bigger birds are moving well, but won't hesitate on finishing up a limit with them. On a good day i'll lay off on the hens too.

You shoot it, you eat it. Period. No reason to kill em if you don't eat em. One of the many reasons hunting is where it is today. I try to stay out of these pissin matches but there is nothing that irritates me more than 'ego' hunters.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Packout said:


> Tex- Where can I pick up that Left Ventricle? As I have shot 1 (and only one, years ago) limit of Wilson Snipe I would like my compensation.  I'll take a free Wilson's Snipe mount if you really still need that Left Ventricle.
> 
> I don't shoot mergansers. Don't like shooting ruddy or buffle-heads either. Coots get a pass also as I don't like to kill just to have killed.


WOW, I thought I was the only one! :shock: Who knew... _(O)_

I dont have the "whole" left ventricle, but I do have about 3.5 cm of meat that came out of mine a month ago. Will that do? :mrgreen:


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I wouldn't shoot a greebe..... unless I was at walmart waiting for my wife and a couple thousand came falling out of the sky!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

"Dad just shoot one, Dad just shoot one", all season for the last two that he has been with me the 5(now 6) year old kept it up about coots. Every time, "Shells are too **** expensive for those **** things" and he would laugh until the next coot and its "Dad just shoot". So there we are out on the lake shore and he whipers"dad, don't move, coming over your sholder". He has really gotten good at spotting and because he is I hold still until I see it out of the corner of my eye, without thinking I turn and BOOM, yup dead coot and a laughing hysterically son, "I knew I could get you to shoot one!" Had to do the walk of shame all the way back in with a dead coot and a smack talking 6 yr old laughing at me!!! So I would still say I don't shoot coots, my son of course knows better!


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Most hens get a free pass from me on most days but not always, however there are a few I wont pull the trigger on regardless of how slow it is. Hen buffies, hen whistlers and hen bootlips. I have killed enough birds in my life that I just dont feel the need take those birds. Besides I enjoy watching hen buffies and whistlers swim through the decoys....they are just to trusting of a duck.


----------

